# Rohloff leaking on drive side



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Noticed my friends Rohloff leaking today on the drive side. Bike has not been on its side. Happened after about 6 miles. Is that seal easily accessed?


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

RipRoar said:


> Noticed my friends Rohloff leaking today on the drive side. Bike has not been on its side. Happened after about 6 miles. Is that seal easily accessed?


Yeah it's simple but you need the correct tool to press in the seal, the tool actually screws on to the driver (threaded thing the cog screws on to) to press it in. All you gotta do is remove the cog.

There's really no option I can think of that would work other than this tool...maybe you could rig something up to use a cog and a shim of some sort to press it in but if you try to gently tap the seal in you'll dent the metal shell of the seal and ruin it. Don't ask me how I know that...I ended up buying the tool. Plus there is no other option on the non-drive side than the tool.

shaft seal press-in tool: www.rohloff.de

hub seal replacement: www.rohloff.de

But if you're going to do one side may as well do both sides.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Thanks for the information. He is going to try to contact Niel @ CycleMonkey and see if they will do it under warranty as he just had it apart with them for a shift issue.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

One of my Rohloffs has a slight leak on the disc brake side. So slow you never see anything come out, but there is enough oil residue on that side I can tell it's happening. Not a big deal, but next time that hub is near a service center I'll get it taken care of.


----------

